# Skaven News (And BoC apparent setback)



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I have some noos over the Vermin Lord.

It's gonna be back in a big way apparently - as an Avatar of the Horned Rat. Apparently it's a Lord Choice, with the stats equivalent to a Greater Daemon of Khorne tooled up. It is a Level 2 Spell Caster, knowing all of the Skaven Lore spells. Main thing though. 

He isn't a special character.

However, with the points, he's going to be prohibitive to have more than one of - you'll probably only be able to field 2-300 Skaven Slaves, otherwise. Also it stops you from fielding a Grey Seer in 2000-2999 limit games, which have access to hugely powerful magic (equivalent to what the Nurgle and Tzeentchian Lores are for Mortals and Daemons). Warlords just don't have a place, other than for making Stormvermin a core choice (which get Halberds and Str 5).

This is from my usual source, but again, no ETA. However, there's not any news he's had yet on Beasts, so the idea that they are being used to counter the Lizardmen and coming out in Novermber/December. No news on Doom Wheel, although there is a hint he dropped over Vilebroth Null, and his 'Cauldron of a Thousand Poxes', fit for all those who like Gotrek and Felix (but no Skaven Driven Steam Tanks, unfortunately).

Copied from my Post in the Verminlord Thread in the Fantasy Section.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

oooh shiny


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks muchly Vaz. I'll update the roundup thread.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

i love vermin lords, never used one or seen one in action but ive always liked the model , idea and some of the rules he got. Hope the new model for him looks badass.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i have been expecting him to return since i saw a refernce in the deamons army book (thanqual tried to summon one, but summoned skarbrand instead).


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

hmmm might make me get back into fantasy had skaven army 7 yrs ago 3k points worth vermin lords rocked back then seers rocked assassins were as nasty as you could get ahh memories lol your bloods nights and vampire lord assault my clan rats here's a friend for him lol.

i hope they keep screamiing bell and don't wreck warpfire throwers


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a home made vermin lord i made from one of my rat ogres, he really was a labour of love and i hated the fact that no one would let me use him except in a monster bash, the fact that they are comming back, I can't wait to let him loose on some dwarves!


----------



## Nighteyez (Apr 14, 2009)

Me personally - I really REALLY want new clan rats, keep getting told to get plague monks but to be honest I don't like them. I like the idea of hordes of clan rats and storm vermin. Don't care how crap it is, I'd be happy


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I like this mod, been using it as a demon prince in 40k!


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Guys, I can confirm that the new skaven book will be on sale at Gamesday Uk much like the space marines book was last year. I was told this by the manager of my local store this evening along with some stuff about Space Wolves I wont go into here.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Skreining said:


> ...along with some stuff about Space Wolves I wont go into here.


Ofc you wont go into it here, it belongs in this post:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=35979

off you go:wink:


----------

